# A Brother Passes On...



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I had to euthanize Stahl just 4 days ago...And now I had to euthanize another.
I bought two brothers from Walmart about 3 days ago. I did not mean to bring home two, but one was so beautiful. And the other was severely injured to the point where I knew he had almost no chance of someone else buying him.
Herndon, a blue/red/purple VT. Looked just as hansome as his brother, Speed.
His right pectoral fin had somehow been ripped off...I got him too late, he was already infected and his body was falling apart.

I am sorry I did not get to you sooner, Herndon. I hope that euthanizing you was the right thing to do.
You had been treated unfairly and was dealt a bad hand from the start. You derserved at least one act of kindness I could give you, to suffer no more.
R.I.P. Herndon, you will live on in your brothers bubble nests of happiness. And in every Betta I will own after you.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

RIp lil man.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Herndon. You did everything you could for him.


----------

